
Show HN: Deima – Decentralised Image Hosting Using IPFS - boramalper
https://boramalper.github.io/deima/
======
boramalper
I have written a quick proof-of-concept decentralised image host(ing solution)
using IPFS' in-browser implementation[0].

It is, as you might guess, not as friction-free as one would expect from other
traditional services (e.g. Imgur) but I found it surprisingly easy to develop
_and_ to use it. Check the repo I've linked and give deima a try yourself!
[https://boramalper.github.io/deima/image/#QmW8j8Dhhh3mhedGi2...](https://boramalper.github.io/deima/image/#QmW8j8Dhhh3mhedGi2KsBNUXF7kkQoKMW5PQmm6onUigA2)

It's getting quite late here (2:43 AM) but I would happily respond to your
questions & comments in the morning.

[0]: [https://github.com/ipfs/js-ipfs](https://github.com/ipfs/js-ipfs)

